# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  how dry do you like your sand pad?

## ForeverYoung

Have had the sand pad down for the new shed for a while but concreters are busy and we have had regular rain so they are held up.
Had a couple of drier days recently and the surface water disappeared but 35% was still pretty sloshy underneath when walked on.
Sand pad is over rock and clay and 100mm-150mm.
Footings will be 450 dia and 450 deep (they have been dug out with rock breaker and bucket and filled).
We have had regular rain the last 24 hours and lots more to come so surface water is back.
Shed site is pretty much full shade in winter. 
I reckon even if we get 1 week of no rain then the footings holes will be full of water when dug. Okay, concrete should displace the water but it might make it difficult to stop the holes collapsing?
Anyway, 2 concerns: what would a good concreter expect? Normally I think a site visit would be in order but given trades can't be bothered replying to a phone msg or text getting them to check the site prior to a pour will be difficult (tho I will try when the time is right, that is, when there is a chance of them being available).what should I do to get a decent result on the concrete pour? (I asked my siteworks guy and he said wait til summer  :Smilie:  )  
I have a dirt/gravel drive with moderate slope so need some dry for the concrete truck anyway.

----------


## Bart1080

waiting until summer might well be the right approach.
I'd expect the base to be firm (compacted) enough to support the concrete and hole clear of water

----------


## Bros

Are the footings and slab in one or do the footings come first then the slab on top? 
I've seen concrete poured in water and it seems to be OK. My previous house was like you said and they bailed the water out and poured the footings for a Besser brick wall and in 20 yrs never moved.

----------


## ForeverYoung

> waiting until summer might well be the right approach.
> I'd expect the base to be firm (compacted) enough to support the concrete and hole clear of water

  1 vote against   

> Are the footings and slab in one or do the footings come first then the slab on top? 
> I've seen concrete poured in water and it seems to be OK. My previous house was like you said and they bailed the water out and poured the footings for a Besser brick wall and in 20 yrs never moved.

  1 vote for.
Footings and slab in one go. Footing holes were dug (where they were rock/clay) then filled with sand ready to be dug again. 
Should I give the ducks the deciding vote?

----------

